# CC crossword



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone do the Caravan Club Magazine crossword these days. Looking at the June edition and I see that clue 28 down is missing, has anyone else suffered this misprint.


cabby


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Missing in mine too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How many letters Cabbs > > if it's 5, try absent > >


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

6 though. Twonk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> 6 though. Twonk.


Twonk? who he/she???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Twonk:frown2::frown2:

Derogitary term, roughly equivalent to idiot. More insulting than berk, but less insulting that gimp. Thought to originate in the Victorian Era.


cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How about twool?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Honestly erneboy, give you enough rope(twine) and you will hang yourself.


cabby


----------

